# New bel-fab smoker



## Cataholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Picked her up last weekend from Craig and gonna season today and do some chicken legs tomorrow with all my inkbird probes in it to get a good feel of the temps inside the pit. Can't wait to fire this thing up. The only problem I have is trying to get the bottom cooking grate out. Talked to Craig a couple days ago and he told me to slide all the way forward and tip the right side up and get on the top slide out. I still can't get it out. Does anybody got any tricks to get it out. Thanks


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 23, 2022)

No help with removing the grate, but welcome to SMF.


----------



## Cataholic (Jul 23, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> No help with removing the grate, but welcome to SMF.


Thank you. Looking forward to posting some pictures when I get it dialed in.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 23, 2022)

New smoker, great, but we need pics...


----------



## Cataholic (Jul 23, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> New smoker, great, but we need pics...
> 
> 
> SmokinGame said:
> ...





GonnaSmoke said:


> New smoker, great, but we need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 23, 2022)

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 23, 2022)

That thing is a beast.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 23, 2022)

You done good, you'll really enjoy that smoker. By the way, WELCOME from the Palmetto State...


----------



## tbern (Jul 23, 2022)

very nice looking smoker!!  welcome to the forum from Minnesota, enjoy your time here!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 23, 2022)

Gorgeous rig, welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Hockeydudde (Jul 23, 2022)

Love the red handles. Great looking rig.
Still waiting for mine. When did you get in his list?
I called about 4 weeks ago and he said might be 2 to 3 more weeks (on his list since Feb)


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 23, 2022)

Congratson the new pit  and welcome to SMF from SE GA!

Keith


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 23, 2022)

Get that thing burned in and start some cooking. I wanna see what it can do what that beautiful thing can do!
Jim


----------



## Cataholic (Jul 23, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Love the red handles. Great looking rig.
> Still waiting for mine. When did you get in his list?
> I called about 4 weeks ago and he said might be 2 to 3 more weeks (on his list since Feb)


Mine took longer than that only because he thought I cancelled instead of someone else


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 23, 2022)

Welcome to SMF great looking rig everybody that I've seen post that owns a Bell Fab really likes theirs Craig does a good job with them


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 23, 2022)

I am on the list cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 23, 2022)

Very nice! What’s the long bar to the right? It that to move it around?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 23, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Very nice! What’s the long bar to the right? It that to move it around?


I can answer that. 

Yes. 



Really gives leverage to be able to move these beasts around.


----------



## Cataholic (Jul 24, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Very nice! What’s the long bar to the right? It that to move it around?


Yes, very easy to move with the bar. It is one heavy dude.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 24, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I can answer that.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Guessing it slides back under the cook chamber when not needed? I'd forget and end up hurting myself walking into it.
Jim


----------



## Cataholic (Jul 24, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Guessing it slides back under the cook chamber when not needed? I'd forget and end up hurting myself walking into it.
> Jim


It does not slide under. There is pin attached. You can take it off if you want.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 24, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Guessing it slides back under the cook chamber when not needed? I'd forget and end up hurting myself walking into it.
> Jim


Luckily, I haven't done that. There is a cotter pin that secures it. Remove it, and you can remove the T-bar for storage and the mishap you mentioned.

Edit: I didn't see the reply right above mine.


----------



## mudassirbrandy (Jul 31, 2022)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## avidbow (Nov 15, 2022)

if you dont mind telling me, what did that smoker cost you? I'm looking for about the exact same thing


----------



## avidbow (Nov 15, 2022)

Cataholic said:


> Picked her up last weekend from Craig and gonna season today and do some chicken legs tomorrow with all my inkbird probes in it to get a good feel of the temps inside the pit. Can't wait to fire this thing up. The only problem I have is trying to get the bottom cooking grate out. Talked to Craig a couple days ago and he told me to slide all the way forward and tip the right side up and get on the top slide out. I still can't get it out. Does anybody got any tricks to get it out. Thanks


very nice rig. I called Craig today and couldnt believe the price he gave me!!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2022)

I have a 30x48. If you can pick it up you'll skip the freight charge. Which will be around $600-$900 bucks. Craig's a nice guy. Several of us have a smoker from him


----------



## Hockeydudde (Nov 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I have a 30x48. If you can pick it up you'll skip the freight charge. Which will be around $600-$900 bucks. Craig's a nice guy. Several of us have a smoker from him


Shipping on mine in August or Sept was $304, cheeper than I could buy gas for the trip.
It's worth at least asking for the shipping quote.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Shipping on mine in August or Sept was $304, cheeper than I could buy gas for the trip.
> It's worth at least asking for the shipping quote.


Shipping on mine in 2019 was $874 but it weighs 1000lb. Was cheaper to drive 9hr and pick it up. I'm not disagreeing though. Even with freight it's cheaper than a lot of folks


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 15, 2022)

Congrats on your new BelFab! I opted for the big one on a trailer and love it! He’s an awesome guy and you can’t beat his prices. His work isn’t the most refined, but it suites  my style and it’s so heavy duty I can use it as a bomb shelter! Functional, doesn’t need to be babied, and built to last at the right price. Welcome to the clan!


----------



## avidbow (Nov 16, 2022)

I talked to Craig yesterday and he quoted me 850 for a smoker that was just the style i needed. I coudn't believe it! Its 400 cheaper than the old country bravos and ALOT heavier!!!!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 16, 2022)

I would normally agree on his pits not being as well refined, however, he posted one on Facebook the other day with a linseed oil finish. Very sharp looking. Also, the Franklin style triangular exhaust like I had him do on mine.

Maybe adding touches to be more competitive.


----------



## Danblacksher (Nov 19, 2022)

I am enjoying mine. I got the 24 x36 patio smoker and it was $1078 shipped. I could easily get 4 briskets at a time on it.






						Got the Call now what gauges do you suggest
					

I got the call from Craig at Bell Fabrication that he is almost completed with the offset I ordered 3 months ago so I am very excited. The price was what I could afford and I still need to buy the Temp. gauges for it. Are there any brands you suggest or will any old gauges work?  Thank you, Dan




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

